#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  petroleum company addresses in Saudi Arabia

## Mohamed

*petroleum company addresses in Saudi Arabia*




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]ge/159See More: petroleum company addresses in Saudi Arabia

----------


## A7MAD-STYLE

It doesn't work!!

----------


## TELLKESS

Thank You

----------


## aliali

I have a file from the group with many addresses ..i hope it helps


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amirize

*Pls friendz help me...i hav a Higher Diploma in Mechanical Engineering,i need a job and am willing to relocate to where my job takes me to.PLEASE ASSIST ME...sunny_amirize77@yahoo.com is my email and i'll send anyone willing my RESUME. 

Sunny Amirize*

----------


## amirize

Pls friendz help me...i hav a Higher Diploma in Mechanical Engineering,i need a job and am willing to relocate to where my job takes me to.PLEASE ASSIST ME...sunny_amirize77@yahoo.com is my email.

Sunny Amirize

----------


## A7MAD-STYLE

Thanks for your efforts

----------


## walaa

__ 
[B][B] [/B

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## dany3000

Thank You

----------


## eng_hany_azer

Thank you

----------


## Mohamed

> __ 
> [b][b] [/B

----------


## serik

> I have a file from the group with many addresses ..i hope it helps
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



What's the password?


thanksSee More: petroleum company addresses in Saudi Arabia

----------


## aliali

Just choose read only

----------


## dkp.engineer

Thank You

----------


## Prashant Amrutkar

thanks

----------


## Mohamed

*ABB Petroleum Technology**

*7 Dr. Mohamed Kamel Hussein St., New Nozha, Heliopolis - Cairo
Egypt Tel: +202-625 1672 +202-296 8001
Fax: +202-298 7686 **********
*Arabia** Gaz**

*16 Nehro st., Heliopolis, Cairo
Egypt Tel: +202-450 8246/7
Fax: +202-450 8239 
*ARABIAN PIPES COMPANY* Riyadh P.O.Box 42734, Riyadh11551, ******* of Saudi Arabia Tel : (966-1) - 2650123 - . Fax : (966-1) 2650311 Al-Khobar  Tel: (966-3)-8595261, 8595133  Fax: 8595197 P.O.Box 38899Dhahran31942 
*Baker Hughes E.H.O. Ltd**.* Public Free Zone,El-Ameryia, Alexandria, 
14, Road 280
New Maadi - Cairo
Egypt
Tel: 202-516-4917
Fax: 202-516-4909 RasShukeirBase
RasShukeirBase-RedSea Tel:  202-65-421822 x-1768
Fax: 202-65-421822 
*Borais** Petroleum Investment (Free Zone-Rasgharib**)**

*1/1 El-laselky St.New Maadi, Maadi, Cairo
Egypt Tel: +202-703 1838 +202-352 7956
Fax: +202-703 3448 
*BP* Building 23, Road 216, Digla, Maadi, 
Cairo, Egypt Tel: +202 519 7227 Fax: +202 519 7577 
*Cameron Iron Works**

*Villa El Baraka, 8 Road 279, New Maadi, Cairo
Egypt Tel: +202-352 0193 +202-352 0495
Fax: +202-352 0495 
*Consolidated Contractors International Company S.A.L.* 18 Wezaret El Zeraa Street, Dokki  Cairo, Egypt Tel: (202) 7484743 (7 Lines) FAX: (202) 7485985 
*Egyptian Development & Engineering Co. (EDECO)**

*Salah Salem St., El Obour Bldgs., # 22
Egypt  Tel: +202-403 3363
Fax: +202-401 2090 
*EGAS* 85C Nasr Road, NasrCity, Cairo, Egypt PO Box : 8064 Nasr City 11371 Tel. 4055845/6/7/8 Fax : 4055876 
*El Mohandes Jotun S.A.E - Alex.**
**
*Mostafa Kamel 67 Omarat el dobat, Alexandria
Egypt Tel: +203-544 5506
Fax: +203-545 7616 
*Enppi**
**
*P.O.Box 2521 El-Horreya - 1 A Ahmed El-Zomor St, 8th District- Nasr City, Cairo
Egypt  Tel: +202-276 2100 +202-276 2150 (50Lines)
Fax: +202-274 4381/2 
*Gebel** El Zeit Petroleum Co.

*Egypt Tel: +202-706 3874
Fax: +202-706 3832 
*Gulf of Suez** Petroleum (GUPCO)
**
*P.O.Box 2400 New Maadi, Palestine St 4th Sector, New Maadi, Cairo
Egypt Tel: +202-702 0985/0743/1733/1419/0894
Fax: +202-702 1286 +202-377 1744 __________________________________________________  _________________________________ *Kuwait Oil Company (K.S.C.)*  P.O. Box 9758 Ahmadi ,61008 Ahmadi, Kuwait Tel: 00965 - 3989111  Facsimile :. 00965 – 3983661  
*Magawish** Petroleum/Magapetco
**
*6 El-Sad El-Aly St., Maadi, Cairo
Egypt Tel: +202-378 5774 378 5775 378 5776 351 7369
Fax: +202-378 5774 
*Maridive** & Oil Services
**
*34 Gol Gamal St., El Mohandessin, Giza
Egypt Tel: +202-302 2993
Fax: +202-346 3380 
*Middle East** Oil Tankage & Pipelines - MIDTAP
**
*22 badia St. Heliopolis, Cairo
Egypt Tel: +202-414 5932 +202-419 5502
Fax: +202-419 7592 
*Nuclear Materials Authority
**
*530 Maadi- Kattamiya road, Cairo
Egypt Tel: +202-758 5835 +202-758 5838
Fax: +202-758 5832 
*Petro** Universal Oil & Industrial Supplies
**
*18-20 El-Ramleh St., Boulak, Cairo
Egypt Tel: +202-577 0462
Fax: +202-575 6147 
*Petroleum Pipeline
**
*P.O.Box 1104 Cairo - Sharikat El-Petrol St, Shubra El Kheima, Kaliubeya, Mostorod
Egypt  Tel: +202-252 9507 252 9808 251 9820 254 5726
Fax: +202-251 9925 +202-250 0954 
*Petromaint** Co.
**
*El Sad El Ali Street Wadi El Kamar, El Max, Alexandria
Egypt Tel: +203-444 0930 +2010-502 9317
Fax: +203-444 0931 
*Pyramid Group
**
*6 A Sakhawy St., Manshiet EL Bakry, Cairo
Egypt Tel: +202-257 3456 257 4830 453 0915 453 0916
Fax: +202-257 5695 
*Regional Inspection & Corrosion Control Office
**
*10, Abu El Atahia Ext. Abbas El Akkad St., Nasr City, Cairo
Egypt  Tel: +202-270 2026 010-667 8799
Fax: +202-272 2934 
*SAPESCO -* *Egypt**
*
Egypt Tel: +202-519 4800
Fax: +202-519 4900 
*Schlumberger Geco Praka - SLI
**
*7 Acornich El Nile Dalla, Tower, Maadi, Cairo
Egypt Tel: +202-351 4933
Fax: +202-351 3319 
*Schlumberger
**
*P.O.Box 214 -25, Misr Helwan Rd., Zeiny Tower, Maadi
Egypt Tel: +202-380 7780
Fax: +202-380 7823 +202-380 7818 
*Segas**
**
*31 Charle De Gaulle, Giza
Egypt Tel: +202-571 5131
Fax: +202-572 8646 
*Suez**Gulf** Industrial Gazes
**
*1 St Ind. Zone; Suez/Ismailia Rd, Suez/Ismailia Road, Suez
Egypt Tel: +2062-325 860 +2062-334 022
Fax: +2062-334 022 
*Suez Oil Co. (SUCO)
**
*21 Ahmed Orabi St., P.O.Box -El Mohandessin, Giza
Egypt Tel: +202-346 2571 346 2572 346 5909 346 6377
Fax: +202-303 5434 
*The Egyptian Services Co.**
**
*7 Mostafa El Nahas St., NasrCity, Cairo
Egypt Tel: +202-670 6753 +202-670 6383
Fax: +202-670 6766 
*Union Fenosa -* *Egypt**
**
*21- 23 Charles De Gaulle Street, NileTowerBuilding, 19 th Floor, Giza
Egypt Tel: +202-571 5131
Fax: +202-572 8646 __________________________________________________  _________________________________ *Weatherford Oil Tool Middle East Ltd (**Service**Center**) 
*(Fishing Services, Tubular Running Services) 
Drilling & Well Services 
Pico Yard
Abu Rudis 
Egypt
Fax.: 2069 440114 (Telefax) 
*Weatherford Services Free Zone (Manufacturing Center, Training Center)* 
(Electric Submersible Pumping Systems) 
Completion & Production Systems                                          
Intersection between 6 &7                                                                                                                                                                           
Alexandria, Amerya Public Free Zone 
Egypt
Tel.: +20 3 4492108
Fax.: +20 3 4492181
*Weatherford Oil Tool Middle East Ltd (Machine Shop,* *Service**Center**) 
*(Fishing Services, Tubular Running Services) 
Drilling & Well Services

 RAS Shukeir Facility c/o Napesco 39 Road 83, Apt. 9
Cairo 
Egypt
Fax.: +2065 626831 
*Weatherford Oil Tool Middle East Ltd (Area Office,* *Service**Center**) 
*(Fishing Services, Liner Systems, Tubular Running Services) 
Drilling & Well Services

 Zahraa El Maadi - Lots 136,137,138,140,142,144 and 146
Cairo, Maadi 
Egypt
Tel.: +202 521 8606
Fax.: +202 754 3345 /54 
*SAIPEM EGITTO* 2, El Batal Ahmed Aziz St,.DokkiGiza , CAIRO, Egypt P.O. BOX: 135 Phone: +20 2 3351083; 3359553 Fax: +20 2 3352584

----------


## ajiskp

Thank You

----------


## jprocess

Thank You

----------


## imran ejaz

thank you

----------


## kaykaysalam

I would appreciate it better if issue concerning petroleum engineering schools are forwarded to me.I have masters degree in Petroleum Engineering from Nigeria

----------


## kaykaysalam

Thank You

----------


## che_hrh

Thank You

----------


## alkhawaga7

dear friends
how are you , iam mohamed alkhawaga
iam drilling engineer but i work as a mechanical engineer at petrobel comany, now , ham trying for working at drilling company,
 i wait your help,
iam pleased to join to this site and this team
regards

----------


## alpa

Thank You

See More: petroleum company addresses in Saudi Arabia

----------


## Mohamed

> dear friends
> how are you , iam mohamed alkhawaga
> iam drilling engineer but i work as a mechanical engineer at petrobel comany, now , ham trying for working at drilling company,
>  i wait your help,
> iam pleased to join to this site and this team
> regards

----------


## seawater

> Thank You



THNKES FOR YOU

----------


## dogra74

*Pls uplaod the software related to offshore pipelaying stress analysis like Offpipe / Orcaflex......*

----------


## adarshjaiswal

Sir, i m a student of MBA in Petroleum Technology & Management. This curriculum both has a mix of Petroleum Geology (Basic Geology, Drilling, Production operations, Reservoir Engineering )and Management. Can u assist me in hunting a Job. I can relocate whereever my job takes me.
*Thanks*

----------


## adarshjaiswal

I m a student of Semester III, MBA in Petroleum Technology & Management. The curriculum has both mix of Petroleum Geology, Drilling, Reservoir engineering, Production Operations etc nd Managemet such as Marketing, Human Resource etc. Please help me Hunt for a job.

----------


## adarshjaiswal

The links are not working. Please finme another link.
Thanks...

----------


## mtaouinet

i want to guide me how i can donlowed some softwar from the site please help

----------


## RAJ_RANA

> *petroleum company addresses in Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]ge/159



Thanks

----------


## ghauri

Thanks and Keep it up ALI. Sorry Brother Mohamed Elhagar, I could not find any file on the link you gave. Why don't you save such important files on ur database / library.


Ghauri

----------


## mdm

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

this link has been broken...
Can any one upload link one more time please ?
Thanks and regard
mdm

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot

----------


## mdm

Can any body upload link for "Petroleum companies in Saudi Arabia" and also EPC companies in Saudi Plz?
given links has been expired...
Thanks & Regards


mdmSee More: petroleum company addresses in Saudi Arabia

----------


## romen1978

essalamo alykom 

the link does not work , please poste another one , on ******* 

best regards

----------


## romen1978

or send to to my email please romen1978@yahoo.fr 

best regards

----------


## baseetu

Hello House,
pls, can anyone help secure a job. i have 16 months experience in a design company as a junior piping drafting engineering in engineering design company.
i am willing to relocate anytime.here's my email address: basi42002@yahoo.co.uk or basi42002@gmail.com.
Pls, assist me because i am facing hardship.
thanks

----------


## baseetu

Hello House,
i have a higher diploma in mechanical engineering from the petroleum training institute. I have 16 months working experience as a junior piping drafting engineer in the oil and gas engineering design company.
i need a job and willing to relocate anytime to anywhere.
I am pleading on tha house to assist me in getting a job as the present situation is hard.
Here's my email address: basi42002@yahoo.co.uk or basi42002@gmail.com.
Thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks

----------


## sophia

Hi All
I am looking for name and contact details of Saudi Aramco procurement manager /purchasing manager I will be grateful for any helps.
Thanks

----------


## ameer_mechanical

Hi Please send to me file on ameer_mechanical@yahoo.com

----------


## Maheen Ahmed

Hi,

Whenever i tried to open your provided adress, Everytime it gives following response: 

"The Page Can Not Be Found!"

Regards,
Maheen

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

